# Free Church College in Edinburg Scotland?



## Hamalas (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Guys, I was wondering what you, (particularly those of you in Scotland) know about the Free Church College. I have thoroughly researched it's website and have read everything I could find online. I am a senior in high school now and am considering attending right after I graduate. What advice/info can you all provide?

In Christ, 
Ben

Here's the website: Free Church College Home Page


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 25, 2008)

Ben,
Good to hear that you are interested in attending seminary.
I am not in Scotland, but I am a Scot and a former member of the Free Church. I also took some classes at the Free Church College in Edinburgh.
The FCS is a conservative Reformed Presbyterian denomination so you know that their theology will be good and their academic standards will be rigorous.
In my personal opinion, the star of the FC College is Prof. Donald Macleod, who teaches systematics.
My concern for you is that if you go there straight from high school you will be very young and very far from home. Of course, Edinburgh is a nice city (though it's not Glasgow ) and there are several churches that I would recommend.
I think that they offer some courses online, for a fee. You might want to try some of them and see how you get on. 
I hope this has been helpful to you.
Grace and Peace


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 25, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> the star of the FC College is Prof. Donald Macleod, who teaches systematics.



OK, I take it Donald Macleod of Edinburgh is not the same as Donnie Macleod of Atlanta, but there is a slight hint of a relationship.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2008)

Beware of the Socialism.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 25, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > the star of the FC College is Prof. Donald Macleod, who teaches systematics.
> ...



Unfortunately, we are not related. It's just that most of us Highlanders have the same names.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Beware of the Socialism.



Oh Danny boy, you make it sound like it's something bad.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 25, 2008)

Just my personal 2 cents, but make sure you understand the reasons for the split in the Free Church a few years back before you decide to go.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Just my personal 2 cents, but make sure you understand the reasons for the split in the Free Church a few years back before you decide to go.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Beware of the Socialism.
> ...



No comment.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 25, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > 21st Century Calvinist said:
> ...



!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 26, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Just my personal 2 cents, but make sure you understand the reasons for the split in the Free Church a few years back before you decide to go.





Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Just my personal 2 cents, but make sure you understand the reasons for the split in the Free Church a few years back before you decide to go.



I don't see the relevance of this.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Just my personal 2 cents, but make sure you understand the reasons for the split in the Free Church a few years back before you decide to go.





Who are the Free Church (continuing)?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 26, 2008)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Just my personal 2 cents, but make sure you understand the reasons for the split in the Free Church a few years back before you decide to go.
> ...



So, you fully understand the reasons for the split, the misconduct of the man involved and so forth, and you think it is not relevant?

I'm not going to spell it out for you, but google will tell you what you need to know. There is also a book entitled 'When Justice Failed in Church and State'.

Funny how everyone loves the preaching and writing of Iain Murray but just ignore him on this vital matter.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> 21st Century Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



Considering that the person in question is the principal and lecturer in the College, it is good to be informed about the issues. I think the majority Free Church present there case on their website.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 26, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > 21st Century Calvinist said:
> ...



It is as you say. My personal view is sympathy with the FCS (Continuing), and I find the case compelling. However, I am not going into details, naming names and dragging stuff up. For one thing, I could be sued. 

The bottom line is, if someone is thinking of going under the supervision and authority of someone who has had such serious allegations made against them, they should be aware of this, and make up their minds on the matter, for or against, then act accordingly. Ignorance could be much regretted at a later stage.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



 Its good to be informed about such issues, but I will say no more about the individual in question.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 26, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...


Moderator ruling. This is wise; we are not going to rehash the FC/FCC split here and attending controversies.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the discussion guys. I have actually been looking into the whole 2000 split. I am trying to hear both sides out before I draw loyalties! Any inforamtion you all can give, (either about the split or Scotland/Free Church College in general) is most apprieciated! 

P.S. I will be sure to watch out for the socialism!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2008)

Hamalas said:


> P.S. I will be sure to watch out for the socialism!



Please do.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 26, 2008)

Ben,
You're welcome. If you want more information on the Free Church please feel free to PM me. As I said earlier, until I moved to the USA in 2003, I was a member of the FCS. When in Scotland I worship there.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, Daniel. I did not realize that Donald MacLeod was the Principal of the FCC. I read *When Justice Failed *years ago. It was such a travesty. Was he ever found guilty of adultery or were these accusations? I have not heard anything in recent years.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 18, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Hi, Daniel. I did not realize that Donald MacLeod was the Principal of the FCC. I read *When Justice Failed *years ago. It was such a travesty. Was he ever found guilty of adultery or were these accusations? I have not heard anything in recent years.



Stephen

I would not wish to comment, as I do not know the ins and outs of the case.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Daniel. I did not realize that Donald MacLeod was the Principal of the FCC. I read *When Justice Failed *years ago. It was such a travesty. Was he ever found guilty of adultery or were these accusations? I have not heard anything in recent years.
> ...



I understand. Thanks.


----------

